# Information



## 2005 white s197 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here just found this site. My father in law fly B-17's during WW II over in Europe. He flew 32 missions without losing a plane or crew member. He passed away about 5 years ago and my wife and I have found his oirg. flight log for every mission he was on. This document contains each B-17 he flew plus names of crew and the mission location with each amount of bombs and type on board. He also has a short story about each mission. We also found his orig. bomber Jacket with the Decal on the shoulder not the sewen patch as seen on over jackets. I also found an orig. Boeing B-17 plastic dome cap that I think was attached to the steering yoke of the B-17, its looks very old but in great shape, no pits or anything. What should we do with this stuff? I don't want it to be sitting around anymore plus I think someone needs to know about this stuff. He was in the AAF/AF for 29 years plus Veitnam too.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe donate it to the National Museum of the Air Force (previously the USAF Museum) ?
I don' know about the USA, but here in the UK, the RAF Museum are normally glad to recieve such documents and artefacts, in their ongoing effort to preserve as much history as possible. If not the NMAF, then perhaps an Air Museum local to you, or your father in law's birth place?


----------



## 2005 white s197 (Feb 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Maybe donate it to the National Museum of the Air Force (previously the USAF Museum) ?
> I don' know about the USA, but here in the UK, the RAF Museum are normally glad to recieve such documents and artefacts, in their ongoing effort to preserve as much history as possible. If not the NMAF, then perhaps an Air Museum local to you, or your father in law's birth place?



Thanks for the ideas, there Great!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

The actual artifacts I would definately look into a local musuem that would love to have something like that. Near where I live there is an airfield musuem that I volunteered at a few years ago and they love that stuff.

As for the paper stories and flight log, if its within the possibility, I would try to scan and post them online either though a website (hint, hint, wink, wink ) or create your own website like this member did with his grandfather's letters. Makes for great reading and also makes it easier for researchers.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/my-grandfathers-letters-home-my-grandmother-22962.html


----------



## N4521U (Feb 20, 2010)

If you could post the aircraft ID numbers and mission dates they were flown by this hero, I guarantee Someone on this site Will build one! It would be interesting to all of us to see these numbers as well, even just to put a name and date to them. cheers, Bill USN 61-64


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Bill. It sounds like there is some very interesting items in that collection. I would recommend a local aviation museum over the NMAF, only because the the NMAF may not ever display it, which means it would just sit in a drawer somewhere, which would be a shame. Check to see if there is a local Commemorative Air Force chapter nearby. They would likely be interested. If you need help finding a museum that would be interested, let me know. I know of at least four museums I can think of off the top of my head that have B-17s that would be interested in that stuff.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

and I know a few on the East Coast.


----------



## Wavelength (Feb 20, 2010)

Loan it to a museum, don't give it to them to keep it. That should stay in the family. Make it available to interested people and serious researchers, but don't let it go.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure his hometown Museum would like it and it's a tax write off


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 20, 2010)

Wavelength said:


> Loan it to a museum, don't give it to them to keep it. That should stay in the family. Make it available to interested people and serious researchers, but don't let it go.



My sentiments exactly!

Just my opinion. Stuff like that needs to be passed down from one generation to another and needs to be kept in the family. 

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea I agree. Great thing you are doing with them, and welcome aboard.


----------



## 2005 white s197 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think all of your ideas are much better than my wifes and I. We did copy the log just to have another copy. I will post it here along with pictures of the other stuff. I'm currently on a business trip in the Nederlands, but when I return (next Tuesday) I'll start the process of posting. Give me a few days but I will post everything for everyones enjoyment.
Also my own father was a flight line engineer (retired 1963, CMS USAF 24 years James Edward Braun) He left me a host of photos of B-47's on the flight line "loaded" and ready to roll. Some are taken at different AF bases in the US and overseas. One photo shows him (my dad) receiving an award from his father next to a white B-47 with his mother standing there too. Not sure what the award was for (?). My grandfather Col. James Edward Braun was in the AAF/USAF for 32 years. He had 7 sons and all where in USAF at the same time. I have a monthly USAF clip that shows all sons,mothers, wife's and fathers standing and sitting and the headlines say's "Braun's in Blue" 120 years combined service at that time dated 1960. I've been told that my grandfather was one of the "first"persons "ever" to jump from a plane with a perchute (can't verify but time line would be near correct). Also my dad was one of the youngest USAF CMS ever, age 28. I have a photo of him receiving his CMS stripes, my dad was short 5'7" and it shows him jumping up to grab them because his boss's hung them from the ceiling. Pretty neat stuff I think. I'm glad I found this site, I have never told anyone these stories before, it kinda makes them feel alive again. Thanks..............


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this fascinating collection, and some great suggestions have been made. It might be an idea to 'watermark' any photos you post though.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Terry, ya beat me to it! Definately watermark or copytight them somehow just for 'insurance purposes. 

2005white, if you have any questions about any of the pics or anything in the logs, please feel free to ask here. There are several experts on this stuff covering many different subjects. And thank you very much for considering us in having a 'look-see'!


----------



## 2005 white s197 (Feb 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Terry, ya beat me to it! Definately watermark or copytight them somehow just for 'insurance purposes.
> 
> 2005white, if you have any questions about any of the pics or anything in the logs, please feel free to ask here. There are several experts on this stuff covering many different subjects. And thank you very much for considering us in having a 'look-see'!



Thanks, for the advice on watermarking, one problem, how do I do that and how does insurance play into this? Also I would like to share why my sign on name is 2005 White s197. I'm a big Ford Mustang fan and I own a 2005 Mustang GT thats White, the s197 is Fords inside code for the 2005-2011 body type. Its far easier for me to use only one sign on name and passcode for all sites LOL!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2010)

By 'Insurance', I think Chris means someone taking and using your pictures for their own gain, which, of course, can happen with free access on the Internet. By adding a watermark, this will at least minimise this possible 'loss', if not prevent it.Ii know how to add a watemark, but I'm afraid I'm not up to speed enough to be able to advise you how to do it !
No doubt someone here will quickly help though!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 21, 2010)

To watermark you would need a graphics program, like Corel or Adobe Illustrator. It is simple from these programs. See if you cab find someone you trust near you to scan add the watermark. Just make sure the watermark goes completely through the image, and that it is shaded or three dimensional, shadows and highlights make it more difficult to remove. Sometimes it's pretty easy for someone to remove if it does not. Then have them put everything on a disc for you to keep safe. I am on my wifes laptop without my Corel program on it, my own is sick! I did some overlay stuff for another thread and will see if I can create one to post from my home computer. Serial numbers would be a good start tho. cheers, Bill


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2010)

B-47s?!?! My father was in from 1959 to 1963 and was at KI Sawyer. I have a photo or two from his collection that show at least one B-47. I'm looking forward to seeing anything you'd like to post.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 22, 2010)

While I agree with all who suggested donating to a local museum, I'd love to see it first! Any chance you can scan it and post here?


----------

